# Chemical burn?



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Has she had the Frontline before? If so it could just be an odd coincidence of a hotspot happening in the same spot. Also the topsot treatments are usually applied at several spots down their back. If you did that and the other spots of application are fine then probably not a reaction to it.

Hope she gets better soon, that doesn't look like fun.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I agree with Steve, look like a hotspot starting to me.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

I would dab it with the brown Listerine then use Johnson's Gold Bond.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

try some cortisone cream


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

We have had that happen a couple times with dogs. Don't be surprised if she gets more bumps on her face and neck.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

GoldenCamper said:


> Has she had the Frontline before? If so it could just be an odd coincidence of a hotspot happening in the same spot. Also the topsot treatments are usually applied at several spots down their back. If you did that and the other spots of application are fine then probably not a reaction to it.
> 
> Hope she gets better soon, that doesn't look like fun.


The directions on the package said to apply it all in one spot between the shoulder blades. So that is what I did. I have not used this particular product on her in over a year. We had been using another product that called for the application to be in several spots.

I suppose it could be a coincidence but really what are the odds of that? I'll be keeping an eye on it and if it doesn't look any better by tomorrow, looks like we'll be making a trip to the vet..


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Claire's Friend said:


> We have had that happen a couple times with dogs. Don't be surprised if she gets more bumps on her face and neck.


how did you handle it? is there anything more I can do? is this a product I should not use on her again?


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I seldom believe in coincidence. I have to believe it was the product. That must hurt.


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

Do not use it on her again!!

Pixie had the same issue and even though I though was th flea product we used again! And it happened again! 100 euros bill on the vet for that second episode!

It is a hotspot but it is caused by the flea product.

Hope she gets better soon


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Allan's Girl said:


> The directions on the package said to apply it all in one spot between the shoulder blades. So that is what I did. I have not used this particular product on her in over a year. We had been using another product that called for the application to be in several spots.
> 
> I suppose it could be a coincidence but really what are the odds of that? I'll be keeping an eye on it and if it doesn't look any better by tomorrow, looks like we'll be making a trip to the vet..


Just looked it up out of curiosity and you are right about the application being all in one spot. I find that method odd but just my opinion.

Nope, I would never use it again on her. Someone gave me some Vectra 3D because their dog had a reaction to it. Scared to even try it.

I hate ticks and putting this stuff on my dog.

I picked 14 tiny ticks off Fiona yesterday during our walk before they found their way into her fluffy self, sigh.

All dogs are different and one never knows. Using K9 Advantix currently but might go to Activyl as it isn't working so great anymore.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

GoldenCamper said:


> Just looked it up out of curiosity and you are right about the application being all in one spot. I find that method odd but just my opinion.
> 
> Nope, I would never use it again on her. Someone gave me some Vectra 3D because their dog had a reaction to it. Scared to even try it.
> 
> ...


Yeah I thought it was odd too. I even read the directions several times to see if I had made a mistake. I almost applied in several spots. Maybe I should listen to my gut.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I washed them in Dawn Dishwahing soap for a good ten minutes, then again in a medicated shampoo that I let on for 20 minutes. Trimmed all the hair around the wound, but ended up shaving most of their necks after more bumps showed up. Treated all with cortisone cream, If I had to do it again I would also give Benedryl, but you should check with a vet before you do that. Poor girl, I am so sorry this happened to her.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh, your poor girl 

I would also clean it real good, put something on it to soothe it, maybe also try some Neosporin ointment. Benadryl is a very safe medication, I think it would help with the drying and itching of the raw area. I would make sure to see a vet tomorrow. And tell him about it happening with the Frontline Plus, because he might want to report that to the company that makes it.

I never had a problem with Frontline Plus, but I did have a mild chemical burn area from using K-9 Advantix a few years back. I called the company right away and they told me to just put liquid Vitamin E on it. I took the rest of the Advantix back to my vet and exchanged it for Frontline Plus. 

Some dogs are sensitive to topicals and some are more sensitive to one product over another. I wish they would think of something better for flea and tick prevention and something that is safe for all pets.


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Poor baby. Hope you can find some relief. <3 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

For anyone who has experienced frontline burning their golden... Can you post a picture of the burn?


----------



## the S team (Dec 8, 2009)

I don't have a pic but this happened to Sara early this summer with K-9 Advantix. It looked just like your pic. We used listerine and gold bond. I haven't figured out a long term solution because after that plus scouts cancer I don't trust any of the chemicals. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Poor girl. Hope she's feeling better.

I would toss the product and not use it on her again. Personally, I find it weird that there's not more "apply in small area to test for reaction" labels on dog products. Almost every topical horse product calls for that and yet not dog products...I'll have to keep that in mind since the first time I used revolution, I just dumped it all on in one spot (like the directions said)...luckily, no adverse effect.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

You know I'm just at a loss for words here. I tried to help my girl and ended up hurting her. I feel like such a terrible dog mom. She's looking at me like she's saying why'd you do this to me? I feel miserable mom!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Do you have two dogs? Were they left alone together at all? It's much more likely that one dog attempted to "clean" the Frontline off the other dog and gave her a hotspot than that it was a direct reaction to the Frontline. Comet, after several years of ignoring it, licked off some of Jax's Frontline a couple of months ago while they were together in the bedroom and we were asleep. Now Jax has to sleep in the crate for the first two nights after he gets Frontlined, and the boys are separated when unsupervised until the Frontline is completely absorbed. Fortunately, it didn't give Jax a hotspot, but it did get Jax's fur very wet in that area, and I was very upset that Comet had ingested that Frontline.

That's 100% a hotspot, regardless of the cause, and in my book, it's big enough to merit a vet visit tomorrow.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Allan's Girl said:


> You know I'm just at a loss for words here. I tried to help my girl and ended up hurting her. I feel like such a terrible dog mom. She's looking at me like she's saying why'd you do this to me? I feel miserable mom!


 Poor sweetheart, I hope she's feeling better soon. You're a great dog mom. You noticed something was amiss right away, and that proves it. When you live in an area with fleas and ticks, you have to assess the risks of medicating vs. the risks of the disease. I don't use topicals currently, but you can bet that if I still lived on the east coast where the ticks were bad, I would have to figure out something. I'd definitely consult with the vet before treating at home. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

tippykayak said:


> Do you have two dogs? Were they left alone together at all? It's much more likely that one dog attempted to "clean" the Frontline off the other dog and gave her a hotspot than that it was a direct reaction to the Frontline. Comet, after several years of ignoring it, licked off some of Jax's Frontline a couple of months ago while they were together in the bedroom and we were asleep. Now Jax has to sleep in the crate for the first two nights after he gets Frontlined, and the boys are separated when unsupervised until the Frontline is completely absorbed. Fortunately, it didn't give Jax a hotspot, but it did get Jax's fur very wet in that area, and I was very upset that Comet had ingested that Frontline.
> 
> That's 100% a hotspot, regardless of the cause, and in my book, it's big enough to merit a vet visit tomorrow.


Yes I have 2 dogs and it would be unlikely Bailey would lick the meds off Emma. Emma follows Bailey everywhere, but Bailey doesn't really have any use for Emma. She spends most of her day trying to avoid Emma. Not saying that your wrong, just that in my mind it would be highly unlikely. I appreciate you advice. Emma would have been at the vets today if they were open . 

I have been doing a log of scouring the web today and it seems that this has happened to other pets with frontline. My guess is she's allergic or highly sensitive to the ingredients. We have used it on her in the past, but as we all know sensitivities and allergies can develop at any time.

Regardless, it's a shame that this happened and I feel bad


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

She is now breaking out on the other side. She is only getting these areas where the frontline was administered or where it ran down her skin and fur afterwards. I will be standing at the vets door when they open on the morning.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

All showered and ready to go. Just waiting for the vets office to open. The new area on her left shoulder has grown from the size of a pea last night to the size of a cigar this morning. The right side is growing but not too rapidly. I'll really be glad once we get this looked at and hopefully under control.

Thank you everyone for your responses. I will post an update when I get back from the vet's.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Looking forward to your update. 

Hope she'll be doing better after her visit.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm sure everything will be ok but I would contact the company and let them know what their product did to my dog.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I hope she heals up quick, so sorry it has developed in other spots. I get how bad you must feel but try not to be so hard on yourself please.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Hoping for some relief for Emma soon! As someone who has suffered from mysterious skin rashes/reactions from products that have warranted trips to the ER in the middle of the night, I know how awful they can be  At least in this case, you are pretty sure you know what caused it and can avoid that product in the future. 

Hoping Emma will be back to normal soon with lots of love and extra treats! Maybe some delicious chew toys to keep her occupied?


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

We are home from the vets. She said *it is DEFINETLY a drug reaction.* It is NOT a typical hot spot. As you can see from the picture, the area of concern is very large now. She is now on an antibiotic spray and a different antihistamine.

She said no more topical flea treatments for Emma, ever. She wants me to put her on comfortis but I don't know enough about it to make an informed decision. Anybody else use comfortis or have any information for me on the product?

The first picture is in the vet's office and shows better what all is happening
The second photo is outside and kind of washed out but gives you a better idea of how big this has gotten


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Awww, poor girl. Hopefully now that it's cleaned off and you got antibiotic spray, it'll clear up quickly.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Poor Emma! You've had quite a time lately with her physical issues. Hopefully she will heal quickly.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm so sorry to see her with that reaction.  

Glad you saw the vet. In regards to Comfortis, it was an ingredient in TriFexis, which we used for almost a year. We've never had a flea on Bear EVER. It's taken orally once a month but DOES NOT PROTECT AGAINST TICKS.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Here's a thread that might be of interest. 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ssible-urinary-issues-trifexis-comfortis.html

Frequent baths every other week or so using regular shampoo (not flea shampoo), two washes, and getting her nice and wet starting with the head and working back to the tail have always been enough to keep fleas at bay with Kea and with my previous dogs when we lived in PA. Ticks were bad in PA. We used to spray this on them and ourselves before hiking and check for ticks afterward:

Herbal Armor Repellent Spray by All Terrain - Buy Herbal Armor Repellent Spray 4 Spray at vitamin shoppe


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

KeaColorado said:


> Here's a thread that might be of interest.
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ssible-urinary-issues-trifexis-comfortis.html
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up. I need to do more research on natural products I think. Not just fly blind into the storm.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Did you give her a bath ?


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Claire's Friend said:


> Did you give her a bath ?


Yes I did, yesterday. I flushed the area for 20 minutes, bathed, rinsed and rinsed and rinsed. And again last night because it was getting bigger, oozing hurting, itching. The vet bathed the area again this morning. It's just nasty.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

murphy1 said:


> I'm sure everything will be ok but I would contact the company and let them know what their product did to my dog.


I called them this morning and did an adverse event report, which should be forwarded to the EPA.


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Poor baby. That looks horrible. 

How do you protect against ticks now? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

MrsKuhn said:


> Poor baby. That looks horrible.
> 
> How do you protect against ticks now?
> 
> ...


Not sure how I'm gonna handle that. It has never been an issue here in the yard but, I would like to take her to the river and they may be worse there in the woods, grass and bushes. This is just so messed up.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I feel so bad for your girl Emma, that looks painful. 

Hope it clears up quickly and she's feeling better very soon. 

Up until about three months ago, I was giving my guys Trifexis which is the Heartguard plus and Comfortis tablet combined. My two didn't have any problems with it Before Trifexis came out, I was giving them Heartguard Plus and the Comfortis tablet, again no problems. 

I don't really like the idea of giving them the tablets, but it was the only thing that works on them in my area. I live in a very damp humid area on the East Coast. 

However, I decided a few months ago after getting some info in the mail about Sentinel and reading the threads here on the forum about the Trifexis, I decided to try the Sentinel. I asked my Vet clinic if there had been any reports from Clients that have been using the Trifexis and they hadn't received any. 

Fleas are a real problem where I am-I've tried every topical basically on the market with no luck. It was like throwing money out the window and I'm not a big fan of the chemical being on their coat and skin. 

The Sentinel seems to be working OK, but not great. It doesn't kill the fleas though, it only keeps the fleas from producing eggs. I tried the Sentinel late in the season when the fleas weren't as bad here too. I'm not sure how effective it will be when it's peak summer season here. 

Read the info in the threads and speak with your Vet, hopefully that will clear up any questions you might have about using it.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I wish your girl a speedy recovery, oh that looks so painful.
Yep, I wrote that one thread going by experience with my lab mix senior and the Trifexis.

They did come out with a flea and tick collar now that is suppose to really work and last up to 8 months. It is about the cost of one package of Frontline Plus. 
Maybe worth a try next year since it is not a liquid, but if your girl is so sensitive, I don't know. You might be out of options for the rest of this year for sure.

Good luck, I hope your little girl feels better soon.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I hadn't used those kinds of products since my girl Bae Lee had the reaction. After I got Jordan, she was picking up fleas at her play dates and training sessions. Then my indoor cats got them and it was quite a mess. So I found out what everyone recommended, I had to careful because some products are harmful to cats. I put it on her, waited about 10 minutes, freaked out and spent the next hour washing it all off of her. Sorry, I just couldn't take the chance. Now I bathe her in Dawn Dishwashing soap, which does kill fleas and ticks. I do it about every other week week or right after an event if I think she has been exposed. 2 years and we haven't had a problems. This might be an option for you.
Hope Miss Emma is feeling much better soon.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Claire's Friend said:


> I hadn't used those kinds of products since my girl Bae Lee had the reaction. After I got Jordan, she was picking up fleas at her play dates and training sessions. Then my indoor cats got them and it was quite a mess. So I found out what everyone recommended, I had to careful because some products are harmful to cats. I put it on her, waited about 10 minutes, freaked out and spent the next hour washing it all off of her. Sorry, I just couldn't take the chance. Now I bathe her in Dawn Dishwashing soap, which does kill fleas and ticks. I do it about every other week week or right after an event if I think she has been exposed. 2 years and we haven't had a problems. This might be an option for you.
> Hope Miss Emma is feeling much better soon.


Thanks Susan Marie! I'm definitely looking for a more natural solution. This might be just the thing


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Poor Emma.. I hope she feels better soon.

I use Earth Animal Internal Flea and Tick powder and I have not seen any fleas or ticks. A tablespoon a day of organic ACV might also be helping.


----------



## bonacker (Jun 30, 2009)

I use a Preventic collar which lasts for 3 months along with monthly Trifexis. Together they cover ticks, fleas and heartworm. Hunter was so afraid of the topical application I could not get near him when I had it in my hand. I assumed it stung his skin when applied. We live in the woods with a lot of ticks and I have never found a tick embedded on either one of them. I hope poor Emma heals quickly.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

From bad to worse. I was examining Emma tonight and this is what I've found. A new and growing spot on her other side and the beginning of many spots all down her belly. I'm thinking she's gonna end up on steroids and oral antibiotics. 

I cannot express how angry I am. These things are very painful and tender. My poor girl is just miserable. I'll be calling the vet in the morning. Hopefully they can just order her up new meds.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

And this is what it has come too, the cone of shame and booties! Did I mention I am OUTRAGED!!!!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Hugs to you guys.
I hope a speedy recovery.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Terra, I am so sorry. Thank goodness ypu washed her off so well, I can't imagine how bad this would have been without. I am not surprised she has continued to break out. Maybe a cortisone bath, you vet should be able to suggest things. Keep her cool. Use luke warm water if you do another bath and no blow drying. You are right on top of this and it should start to settle down soon. Take care


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Claire's Friend said:


> Terra, I am so sorry. Thank goodness ypu washed her off so well, I can't imagine how bad this would have been without. I am not surprised she has continued to break out. Maybe a cortisone bath, you vet should be able to suggest things. Keep her cool. Use luke warm water if you do another bath and no blow drying. You are right on top of this and it should start to settle down soon. Take care


Thank you Susan Marie. I really needed some words of encouragement, because it's all very disturbing to me. I am starting to lose hope. I'm scared for her! She's all I am thinking about right now. I just want to make it better! Now!!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

She should be fine in a couple days. It is heart breaking to see them like this, but she is more uncomfortable than painful. Like us with a bad case of poison oak. Hang in there, it will turn around soon. XXOO


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

So sorry for Ema! As I told you before Pixie had a similar reaction (but only in the spot where we applied the advantix - it was not the same product as you). 

Your girl will get better in no time you will see. In the meanwhile she has you to take care of her and spoile her.

Here is Pixie's episode after the vet visit (she even needed anesthesia to allow the fur to be cut). A picture when it was healing (we used a fashionable leg gene to protect her neck)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

OMG that is just awful. I just can't bring myself to put that stuff on my dog. I live on Long Island and there are plenty of fleas and ticks here. Only time any dog of mine had fleas was when we had an outdoor cat. Yes I pick off a tick here and there but nothing terrible. A systemic poison cannot be healthy.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Aw, poor Emma. I had hoped she would be better by now.
I hope the vet can give her something to stop the spreading of the outbreak. 

Keeping my fingers crossed that she will make a quick turnaround and starts healing.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

NOT the update I wanted to see this morning  I'm so sorry for sweet Emma, I would be outraged as well. We do what we think is best for our furkids and ourselves, trusting the advice we're given by drug companies. 

Do you have a good holistic vet near you? It sounds like your current vet is doing a great job, thank goodness! I use a holistic vet to complement our regular vet. Kea had a mysterious reaction to something last summer - high fever, bleeding gums, lethargic. All tests normal (blood, urine, x-rays) at the ER. She ended up on a strong course of antibiotics and we visited the holistic vet after the ordeal, who gave us an herbal tincture to help with detoxing from all the meds. Our holistic vet has also been a great source of info on non-chemical alternatives for keeping fleas and ticks at bay. Perhaps some options here for following up after Emma gets better? 

FIND A HOLISTIC VETERINARIAN

When I have broken out from product allergies, prednisone is the only thing that touches it. I even had to have it through IV once. Ugh!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Emma*

I am so sorry this happened to Emma!


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Pixie said:


> So sorry for Ema! As I told you before Pixie had a similar reaction (but only in the spot where we applied the advantix - it was not the same product as you).
> 
> Your girl will get better in no time you will see. In the meanwhile she has you to take care of her and spoile her.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing this with me. It looks so similar to ours. Do you remember how long it took to clear up?


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Again I am so sorry, I would be outraged too! 

You think all the companies that make these top spot treatments would say something along the lines of...Apply one drop and wait 48hrs for possible reaction. Would save them and dog owners a lot of grief.

Continued healing thoughts for your gal.


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

Allan's Girl said:


> Thank you for sharing this with me. It looks so similar to ours. Do you remember how long it took to clear up?



I would say 2 weeks. She had antibiotics and we had to clean it everyday.

I am sorry you went trough this, but your girl will get better in no time.

We are now using confortis. She only took it once and we do not have big issues with fleas, but so far so good...


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Poor thing, I hope she feels better soon


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, your poor girl! I am so sorry. That is just so sad and painful looking. :no:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I don't think I've ever seen such bad reactions before-that's horrible and I would be extremely upset.

Emma's face says it all, she looks so unhappy and uncomfortable. I hope it clears up quickly and she feels better soon.

Poor Pixie too, what an ordeal she went through.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Poor sweet Emma, really hoping she starts to feel a little more comfortable, gentle hugs sent over x


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

Ouch. Poor Emma I can not believe it had done so much damage. As said though you are on top irf it and she will hopefully heal in no time.
My Lab has Lyme disease even after using topicals. I still use them, but would rather not. I've tried natural stuff and didn't have any luck.
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Just got home from the vet, again. She is now on oral antibiotics (cephpodoxime), the Betagen spray, and they increased her hydroxyzine to 3 times a day. They also said it was ok to bathe her again and sent me home with some DermAllay oatmeal shampoo. 

They want to see how all this works. If she's not doing better in a couple of days, they are thinking of adding temerill P (SP?). I am hoping she's looking and feeling better by then! Keep your fingers crossed.


----------

